# I’m back with Edie! UPDATED



## snibor

I have not purchased a RM in years.  I recently responded to a post about the affair bag, which was the only RM I kept.  Well that got me looking again and I just adore the Edie which is similar with a bit more pizazz. 

NM had this on sale for 30% off for a hot minute and I grabbed it.  The color on line was not so pretty.  But I did a bit of research and knew the color was not showing properly on Neiman’s website.  It is definitely a “cool tan” (as it is named) or a light brown (not yellow as it appeared on line). I took a few photos including next to an LV DE bag and my yellow shirt.  It is stunning.  I do wish it had feet but it is what it is.


----------



## IntheOcean

Very pretty bag! Congrats on getting a good deal on it.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I have not purchased a RM in years.  I recently responded to a post about the affair bag, which was the only RM I kept.  Well that got me looking again and I just adore the Edie which is similar with a bit more pizazz.
> 
> NM had this on sale for 30% off for a hot minute and I grabbed it.  The color on line was not so pretty.  But I did a bit of research and knew the color was not showing properly on Neiman’s website.  It is definitely a “cool tan” (as it is named) or a light brown (not yellow as it appeared on line). I took a few photos including next to an LV DE bag and my yellow shirt.  It is stunning.  I do wish it had feet but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898607
> View attachment 4898608
> View attachment 4898609


OMG I love it!!! This has more of a brass rather than shiny h/w right?  It looks amazing!  Do they still have any more??


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it!!! This has more of a brass rather than shiny h/w right?  It looks amazing!  Do they still have any more??


Not sure how to describe hardware but you might be right. Although the chain strap looks shiny.   It’s not on sale anymore at Neiman but maybe it will go back on sale. I ordered on line.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Not sure how to describe hardware but you might be right. Although the chain strap looks shiny.   It’s not on sale anymore at Neiman but maybe it will go back on sale. I ordered on line.


I love this leather on the Edie....reminds me of Caviar (Chanel) but not as pronounced.  BTW, I love your Speedy...the bags compliment each other in that photo!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I love this leather on the Edie....reminds me of Caviar (Chanel) but not as pronounced.  BTW, I love your Speedy...the bags compliment each other in that photo!


Thanks!  Yes I agree about Caviar!  If you look at Neiman website the bag looks awful. It looks yellow. Lol. That’s why I thought maybe it was on sale but now I see it’s back to regular price.


----------



## Antonia

Edie Collection
					

Check out our collection of Edie handbags. Find the perfect Edie crossbody bag, work tote, convertible backpack and more. Our women’s handbags come in shapes for every occasion




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com
				




Rebecca is having a sale on her website and that same bag is on there along with some new fall colors!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Edie Collection
> 
> 
> Check out our collection of Edie handbags. Find the perfect Edie crossbody bag, work tote, convertible backpack and more. Our women’s handbags come in shapes for every occasion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca is having a sale on her website and that same bag is on there along with some new fall colors!!


Yes I saw. It’s only 20% off.  Unless of course you buy more than 1 bag.   Lol.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Yes I saw. It’s only 20% off.  Unless of course you buy more than 1 bag.   Lol.


I'm sort of liking the suede one!  On her website she calls it Military (so I'm assuming it's more green-ish?).  Since the color of your bag is way off in real life....I'm thinking this one might be way off too.  I actually like the color that shows on the monitor on the suede bag.


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> I'm sort of liking the suede one!  On her website she calls it Military (so I'm assuming it's more green-ish?).  Since the color of your bag is way off in real life....I'm thinking this one might be way off too.  I actually like the color that shows on the monitor on the suede bag.


I like it too. Reminds me of the velvet Gucci marmonts.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> I like it too. Reminds me of the velvet Gucci marmonts.


Oh yes!!!  That's a nice comparison!


----------



## samfalstaff

Love your new Edie! I have the smaller size (comparable to a WOC) and really like it. I'm thinking of getting a fuller size. Are you able to wear the bag crossbody?


----------



## snibor

samfalstaff said:


> Love your new Edie! I have the smaller size (comparable to a WOC) and really like it. I'm thinking of getting a fuller size. Are you able to wear the bag crossbody?


Yes.  I am just under 5’4 (about 5.75 inches).  I don’t know if it would work as well for a tall person.


----------



## Antonia

I keep coming back to stare at these pics!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I keep coming back to stare at these pics!!


The bag is still available on RM.com with 20% off! Just saying...


----------



## Shelby33

snibor said:


> I have not purchased a RM in years.  I recently responded to a post about the affair bag, which was the only RM I kept.  Well that got me looking again and I just adore the Edie which is similar with a bit more pizazz.
> 
> NM had this on sale for 30% off for a hot minute and I grabbed it.  The color on line was not so pretty.  But I did a bit of research and knew the color was not showing properly on Neiman’s website.  It is definitely a “cool tan” (as it is named) or a light brown (not yellow as it appeared on line). I took a few photos including next to an LV DE bag and my yellow shirt.  It is stunning.  I do wish it had feet but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898607
> View attachment 4898608
> View attachment 4898609


That's a really pretty bag!


----------



## snibor

Shelby33 said:


> That's a really pretty bag!


Thanks!  I can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## Egel

I adore this bag and the color but wish this also came out with silver hardware. Knowing the brand there is a possibility that that might actually happen.


----------



## Antonia

Rebecca is having a 30% off site wide early Thanksgiving sale on items $150 and more.  The cool tan color is sold out!


----------



## snibor

Cherrywood arrived!  Gorgeous color. Love the hardware.  This is the smaller size and it is small but I’m keeping, although I prefer the larger size. (I’m generally not a red person so having a smaller bag in red is fine with me.). It is stunning.  
Here are some pics for comparison on size. Also the drop in the smaller (cherrywood) is slightly shorter.  I am just under 5’4 (5 feet 3.75 inches).  It works crossbody for me but I believe it will be too short crossbody for a taller person.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

snibor said:


> Cherrywood arrived!  Gorgeous color. Love the hardware.  This is the smaller size and it is small but I’m keeping, although I prefer the larger size. (I’m generally not a red person so having a smaller bag in red is fine with me.). It is stunning.
> Here are some pics for comparison on size. Also the drop in the smaller (cherrywood) is slightly shorter.  I am just under 5’4 (5 feet 3.75 inches).  It works crossbody for me but I believe it will be too short crossbody for a taller person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909003
> View attachment 4909004


They are both stunning!! I’m really loving the cherrywood with the hardware  Thanks for posting these  love seeing the pics!!


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Cherrywood arrived!  Gorgeous color. Love the hardware.  This is the smaller size and it is small but I’m keeping, although I prefer the larger size. (I’m generally not a red person so having a smaller bag in red is fine with me.). It is stunning.
> Here are some pics for comparison on size. Also the drop in the smaller (cherrywood) is slightly shorter.  I am just under 5’4 (5 feet 3.75 inches).  It works crossbody for me but I believe it will be too short crossbody for a taller person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909003
> View attachment 4909004


Oh wow!!!!  So much nicer looking in person!  The pics on the website does not do this bag justice! Now you have me wanting this bag again!!!  This Edie bag has my heart!!!! Congrats!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Oh wow!!!!  So much nicer looking in person!  The pics on the website does not do this bag justice! Now you have me wanting this bag again!!!  This Edie bag has my heart!!!! Congrats!


Thanks. One other thing.  The description and photo on website of the smaller version (the one I got) is incorrect.  It says it has a divider with zipper pocket and a back zipper pocket (and an outside pocket).  The larger cool tan does have all of that but the smaller cherrywood does not. It just has an open inside with 1 back zipper pocket.  No divider pocket.  This is definitely an error on rm website.  I’m not thrilled with error but as I said I am keeping it.   Color is tdf.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Thanks. One other thing.  The description and photo on website of the smaller version (the one I got) is incorrect.  It says it has a divider with zipper pocket and a back zipper pocket (and an outside pocket).  The larger cool tan does have all of that but the smaller cherrywood does not. It just has an open inside with 1 back zipper pocket.  No divider pocket.  This is definitely an error on rm website.  I’m not thrilled with error but as I said I am keeping it.   Color is tdf.


Ok, thank you for that!!  I just ordered the large flap thanks to your pics!  Plus, I didn't want it to sell out....although that may still happen as it did to @Jeepgurl76 .  Fingers crossed I get it!!  So excited!!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> Ok, thank you for that!!  I just ordered the large flap thanks to your pics!  Plus, I didn't want it to sell out....although that may still happen as it did to @Jeepgurl76 .  Fingers crossed I get it!!  So excited!!


What color did you choose?


----------



## Antonia

laurenrr said:


> What color did you choose?


Cherrywood...the cool tan was already sold out.  I wanted to take advantage of the 30% off and I used 'afterpay' with 4 interest free installments of just over $50.  I had to buy a new tire for my car last week that cost me $200 so my play money went to that....I feel guilt free doing it this way!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Ok, thank you for that!!  I just ordered the large flap thanks to your pics!  Plus, I didn't want it to sell out....although that may still happen as it did to @Jeepgurl76 .  Fingers crossed I get it!!  So excited!!


Oh yeah!!  I think you’ll love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Cherrywood...the cool tan was already sold out.  I wanted to take advantage of the 30% off and I used 'afterpay' with 4 interest free installments of just over $50.  I had to buy a new tire for my car last week that cost me $200 so my play money went to that....I feel guilt free doing it this way!


Did you get the largest size?


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Oh yeah!!  I think you’ll love it!!


YAY!!


----------



## Antonia

samfalstaff said:


> Did you get the largest size?


Yes, I think the small would be too small for my everyday things.


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Yes, I think the small would be too small for my everyday things.


Very true. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Egel

I want all the cherrywood pictures too. I was thinking about cool tan for a while. Cherrywood would be a great second because I'm so on the burgundy train this fall and they would match my boots.

Unfortunatly I saw the 30% off discount moments before I heard that I lost my job. I don't need more bags so I'm off to ban island. Did made a prommiss to myself that a new Edie will be the first thing I'll get when I have a new job.


----------



## snibor

Egel said:


> I want all the cherrywood pictures too. I was thinking about cool tan for a while. Cherrywood would be a great second because I'm so on the burgundy train this fall and they would match my boots.
> 
> Unfortunatly I saw the 30% off discount moments before I heard that I lost my job. I don't need more bags so I'm off to ban island. Did made a prommiss to myself that a new Edie will be the first thing I'll get when I have a new job.


So sorry about your job.


----------



## Antonia

Egel said:


> I want all the cherrywood pictures too. I was thinking about cool tan for a while. Cherrywood would be a great second because I'm so on the burgundy train this fall and they would match my boots.
> 
> Unfortunatly I saw the 30% off discount moments before I heard that I lost my job. I don't need more bags so I'm off to ban island. Did made a prommiss to myself that a new Edie will be the first thing I'll get when I have a new job.


I'm so sorry to hear about this.    Hugs


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> I want all the cherrywood pictures too. I was thinking about cool tan for a while. Cherrywood would be a great second because I'm so on the burgundy train this fall and they would match my boots.
> 
> Unfortunatly I saw the 30% off discount moments before I heard that I lost my job. I don't need more bags so I'm off to ban island. Did made a prommiss to myself that a new Edie will be the first thing I'll get when I have a new job.


I'm sorry about your job!


----------



## laurenrr

Egel said:


> I want all the cherrywood pictures too. I was thinking about cool tan for a while. Cherrywood would be a great second because I'm so on the burgundy train this fall and they would match my boots.
> 
> Unfortunatly I saw the 30% off discount moments before I heard that I lost my job. I don't need more bags so I'm off to ban island. Did made a prommiss to myself that a new Edie will be the first thing I'll get when I have a new job.


Very sorry to hear this- hopefully the universe has something even better in store for you


----------



## samfalstaff

Egel said:


> I want all the cherrywood pictures too. I was thinking about cool tan for a while. Cherrywood would be a great second because I'm so on the burgundy train this fall and they would match my boots.
> 
> Unfortunatly I saw the 30% off discount moments before I heard that I lost my job. I don't need more bags so I'm off to ban island. Did made a prommiss to myself that a new Edie will be the first thing I'll get when I have a new job.


Oh, that's awful. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## Egel

Thanks everybody. I feel terrible about it. It wasn't the best of jobs but I love it and I love working for the compagny. 

Actually buying bags is not on the list but just reading here does help taking my mind of it. And again, thank you all for caring. I didn't know how much I needed that.


----------



## Shelby33

Egel said:


> Thanks everybody. I feel terrible about it. It wasn't the best of jobs but I love it and I love working for the compagny.
> 
> Actually buying bags is not on the list but just reading here does help taking my mind of it. And again, thank you all for caring. I didn't know how much I needed that.


We all need that and are here for you!


----------



## Antonia

@snibor , can you tell me what the measurements are on the Edie flap?  On the website it states 12" long....mine only measures 10 if I'm going by the bottom seam!  I hope they didn't send me the cross body by mistake??  I remember you said the cross body does not have the center zip compartment but mine does....so I'm confused.  The cross body states 9" across but that's too small.   Thanks!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> @snibor , can you tell me what the measurements are on the Edie flap?  On the website it states 12" long....mine only measures 10 if I'm going by the bottom seam!  I hope they didn't send me the cross body by mistake??  I remember you said the cross body does not have the center zip compartment but mine does....so I'm confused.  The cross body states 9" across but that's too small.   Thanks!!


Let me measure both of my Edie’s.  Hang on I’ll be back.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Let me measure both of my Edie’s.  Hang on I’ll be back.


Ok, thanks!!


----------



## snibor

Antonia said:


> Ok, thanks!!


Ok I measured my cool tan.  If you measure the bottom it’s about 10.75. But if you measure towards middle of bag it’s 11.75 (not quite 12 as listed on website). If you just measure towards bottom of bag it’s 10.5. I didn’t measure the cherrywood as it’s way smaller.  So middle of bag is actually wider.


----------



## Antonia

snibor said:


> Ok I measured my cool tan.  If you measure the bottom it’s about 10.75. But if you measure towards middle of bag it’s 11.75 (not quite 12 as listed on website). If you just measure towards bottom of bag it’s 10.5. I didn’t measure the cherrywood as it’s way smaller.  So middle of bag is actually wider.


Ok, so it sounds like they're going by the center of the bag.  I always measure the bottom from one end to the other when I give out measurements.  I was worried that I paid for the flap but got the cross body.  Thank you so much for getting back to me, I appreciate it!!


----------



## peaches24

Antonia said:


> I'm sort of liking the suede one!  On her website she calls it Military (so I'm assuming it's more green-ish?).  Since the color of your bag is way off in real life....I'm thinking this one might be way off too.  I actually like the color that shows on the monitor on the suede bag.



I have the Military Edie shoulder bag and it is not green at all. It is a perfect neutral in the brown family. Hard to describe the color but it is stunning IMO.


----------

